# Some Denver Convention Layouts - #1: Goins, Dietz, Johnson



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I'll skip the story about the shutter on Carla's camera locking up in Bryce Canyon on the Saturday before the convention. I won't tell you about the panicked phone calls to Los Angeles and Denver from a motel room in Green River, Utah, and the consequent very expensive trip to Mike's Camera in Denver on Monday morning. Other than offering a public and sincere "Thank You!" to Kevin Strong for being a guiding angel, it will suffice for the purposes of this narrative to simply say, we got started a bit late on our Monday layout tour!

Our first stop was Jim Goins' *J&J Branch of the DSP&P*. The layout is high in the mountains northwest of Denver. Jim was a bit apologetic that his plantings were only 'three-quarters there', due to a late winter. It all looked pretty good to me! "So do you get a lot of snow in the winter?" I asked.

Jim shrugged nonchalantly. "Oh, about 14 to 20 feet, generally."










There's a gazebo up at the right, sorta' hidden by the tree. It's the chief control station and viewing spot, looking over the 900 feet or so of mainline track and sidings. Here's a closer shot.










The layout is basically a few large loops with passing sidings and a grade of 3%. DCC control means there are surprising changes of direction, and the occasional race along parallel tracks.











There are three other trestles like this beauty, and two Howe truss bridges.










This fellow only has to come out occasionally



















Behind the gazebo is this ingenious two-level storage box. The upper and lower tracks each lead to three-track switches.










We ran into one of the younger members of the MLS family. Suzy Strong decides to subject a train to the difficult 'impromptu tunnel test.' Will it pass?










With flying colors!










From the J&J Branch, we climbed the road even higher into the mountains, until we found the mainline of the *Dilapidated, Slow Poke & Poor*, operated by Lowell and Linda Dietz. This layout seems almost to grow out of the surrounding countryside, so subtle are the changes as you come upon it!



















The Goose putts its way up in the thin air till it reaches a trading post. Tiny flowerpots are hanging from the windows.



















At an Indian encampment, looks like they're getting ready to portage their canoes.










Lowell Dietz is very satisfied with the control he has over his layout with Airwire.










If you walk over to the side of that hill Lowell's standing on , and look down, here's what you'll see!










Tuesday we visited Dennis Johnson's *Johnson Pass Spur,* which consists of three interconnected loops. The first loop was completed in 1990, which makes this a layout with 'seniority'! It's been featured in GR twice; in 1993 and 2001.











Dennis works with conventional track power, and unfortunately there were some connection problems on open house day. There was still plenty to see, however.










One of the loops has direct access to the garage, so we have self-parking storage!










Dennis scratchbuilt this house on the hillside, based on his wife's parent's house. (I think he said it was back in Oklahoma?)










The roof is removable, allowing us to view the flooring as well as the wallpaper!










Dennis built this station and the streamliner in front of it.










Shifting the angle a bit. The station was scratchbuilt; the streamliner was built on a modified Lionel Atlantic chassis. 










Meanwhile, the local fauna munch along a section of abandoned track!










We'll head off to see more Tuesday layouts in the next installment.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Gary,


Nice shots of the railroads and narrative on the layouts.


BTW, the girls and I also spent a night (4th of July) in a motel room in Green River, UT on our way to Denver the following day......


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. All the RR are great looking. I especially like the views from the ones in the mountains. I would love to have a house with views like that. Thanks again


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Gary and Carla...very nice. Oh...and thanks for showing me it's OK to post 800 pixel wide photos ... they look SOOOOOOOOOOOoo much better.

I sit in anticipation of the rest of the week's photos. Twas good seeing ya again too....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics. Gary and Carla returned the angelic favor a few days later when I went to take a photo and was greeted by "NO CARD" flashing on my camera. They offered one of their spare cards, saving my bacon. (BTW, Gary, I need your address so I can send it back.  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice viewing, thanks!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks Gary for these lovely pics of RR's in Colorado. Two for the price of one really: nice railroads in beautiful scenery. Although I live in a hilly part of the UK, near the sea, I love seeing mountains.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Thanks so much for posting the pics of these layouts! I wasn't able to get to the convention until Thursday so I missed all of these beauties! Also, the pics give me a better "sense" of the layout than does the DVD!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary and Carla for the great pix of the layouts you visited. Always look forward to them.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary and Clara for sharing the pictures of the layouts you visited.
Looking forward to the next round.
I always look forward to your superb work.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike K, Shawn, Mike R, Kevin, Jerry, Alan, Steve, Gary & John,

Thanks to all of you for the nice comments! It always feels good to have evidence that somebody's actually reading these things!






Mike K -- Where'd you stay in Green River? We were at the Best Western, right next to the river. Interesting little town, apparently relying totally on the through-traffic! Didya' get to see the fireworks on the 4th? (And we owe you an email!)


Kevin - I'll send you the address. I expect to get that card back with drafts of your next article for _GR_, right? 






Mike R - Hush, hush.. you'll wake Dwight up! And there ain't nuthin' official,yet!


So y'all go see #2!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary,


We were at the Comfort Inn, which I think was just down the street from you...I think there was really only one street.


The girls didn't seem to miss 4th of July fireworks...as long as there was a pool available to them.  Imagine their glee when they saw that the DTC Marriott had both an indoor and outdoor pool.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My spy in Denver ( AKA DENVER DAVE) Told me that the convention booklet was printed by a fine printer who owns one of the presses from the company I work for. Another quality Komori printing press.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I really enjoyed the photos. Thanks!


BTW - when did the max photo width increase from 640 to 800? I don't recall seeing anything about that. You're right; they sure look better at 800.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding photos and outstanding layouts (not to mention the scenic surroundings)! Sure wish I could have made that trip!


----------

